# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  Road Trip from San Diego to Brazil

## TravelMate

I will be getting out of the Marine Corps May of 2009, one year from now.  I will be going on a road trip down the Pan-American Hwy beginning in San Diego the first week of  June, driving through Mexico, all of the Central America countries except Belize, and shipping my vehicle from Panama to Cartagena, Columbia.  From there I plan on driving to Ecuadar, and on thru Peru, Chile, brief stop in Bolivia, Argentina, Uruguay and end in Rio de Janeiro Brazil.  I plan on focusing my trip on 1 Central American country, Chile, Argentina and Brazil.  In Mexico I just plan on driving through it as fast as possible, prolly 8-10 days, a couple days in each Central American country except for Panama, which will take at least a week due to shipping my vehicle. I plan on about 3 or 4 days in Columbia, 3 or 4 in Ecuador, about 6 in Peru, 6 in Chile, Argentina and Brazil, 2 or 3 days in Uruguay. The entire trip will take roughly a little over 2 months, I plan on ditching my car in Brazil and flying back.  I know everyone will say this is not enough time for this kind of trip, that I'll be driving to much, I understand that it's quick, but money is the issue there.  If I can get a couple more travelers to come with me I could take longer. I'm not trying to see everything in every country, just the highlights, primarily going for the accomplishment of completing the adventure. If anyone would be interested in going with me, or even a portion of the trip, let me know.  I'll even front most of the cost, because right now I care more about finding at least one other person to go than I do the money. Any more questions regarding details, just ask. I've researched the trip extensively, and I've already done lots of traveling and road trips, so I know about what I'm in for.

----------


## ThomasSampson

thank you for share this information.

----------


## sankalppatil732

I have companions in San Diego my unique arrangement was to purchase an auto there and drive South. Brazil is sitting tight for you.

----------


## HokuAppsKarl

Thanks for sharing to us your experience. Great Ahead :Smile: 
mobile app development platforms | mobile application development services

----------


## chanvova

I've already done lots of traveling and road trips

----------

